# Dump.tmp files



## newconroer (Oct 30, 2008)

Are these entirely necessary? After enough time, they start to build up on your harddisk.

Any downside to removing them manually?


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 30, 2008)

As far as I know, and how I've handled them in the past, delete them. They are .tmp (temporary) and its yet to affect my computer stability. I think you're probably safe.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 30, 2008)

Use ccleaner to remove all the excess buildup of crap.


And the extention .tmp signifies a temporary file, and dump is a program debug dump or a crash dump. If it is a crash, look in it and see what program is causing it and ether fix it, uninstall it or learn to live with it.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I've found CCleaner overlooks these files. I'm not sure why but they are safe to delete.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes, I'm familiar with what they are, but I was curious if Vista used them re-actively.

CCleaner does not seem to find all of them.

I'll do it manually.

Thanks


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 30, 2008)

Personally I have always deleted my temp folder for benching...lol

Whe and after I install a bunch of things I clear it as well, I have never run into an issue with XP or Vista needing them!


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 30, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Yes, I'm familiar with what they are, but I was curious if Vista used them re-actively.
> 
> CCleaner does not seem to find all of them.
> 
> ...




They are there so you or whoever can de bug the trouble, mostly useless, you can probe around and turn off the crash dumping (Reporting).

CCleaner looks to your temp and tmp directories to delete those files, you need to go to options to include or exclude files or try using the windows drive cleaner built into windows.


----------

